# New guy in South Carolina



## Kvgsqtii (Feb 28, 2022)

Hey. I started smoking a little over a year ago when my family and I moved to south Carolina.  I have a 22" weber kettle.  Little thing turns out some pretty good barbecue. Much better than any of the BBQ joints we've tried since we moved down.  
I've done a couple chickens.  One in pieces and one spatchcocked. None of us were crazy about it and my wife had requested it not be made again.  Lots of pulled pork which is always a hit. And a few chuck roasts. Most everything that hits the grill gets a bit of smoke.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA !
What do you think was the issue with the chicken ? Too dry ? Skin tough ?

Keith


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you with us!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!

The Weber kettle is a great smoker/grill!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from North California!


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Feb 28, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE GA !
> What do you think was the issue with the chicken ? Too dry ? Skin tough ?
> 
> Keith


The flavor of the smoke on it. Iirc I used Applewood both times and it just didn't taste great.  I indirect grill boneless skinless thighs all the time with a bit of hickory and that comes out fantastic.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! You came to the right place and those Webber 22s are awesome. That's strange about the chicken, I do a Spatchcock Brick Chicken (meat side down over indirect, then place a foiled brick inside the cavity on top to apply pressure) that is my wife and kids favorite. Based on your description I think it would be a dirty burn on your wood that created that bad taste.

Since you are focused on the Webber right now, I recommend the Webber Cookbook, "Weber's Real Grilling" from 2005. It has a lot of great info in there, specifically for cooking on the kettle. Ive tried most of the recipes in there and the only one Id recommend steering clear of is the brisket.

Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Feb 28, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Welcome to the forum from North California!


Thanks


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> The Weber kettle is a great smoker/grill!


Thanks.  I've run out of room on it too many times already so the wife has given the greenlight to get another.  Not sure if I want to get another 22", or get a 26". 


sandyut said:


> Welcome to SMF from Utah


Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! I would put a vote in for a 26" , easy to run out of room on a 22" but they sure put out some tasty meals!

Ryan


----------



## Newglide (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome, 
Love my kettle
What part of SC are you in?


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Feb 28, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Welcome,
> Love my kettle
> What part of SC are you in?


Midlands


----------



## phatbac (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from NC!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Newglide (Feb 28, 2022)

Kvgsqtii said:


> Midlands


If you can get to Charleston, you need to hit Lewis BBQ, He was with Aaron Franklin back in the day. He has some of the best bbq you will ever eat. If Charleston was a little closer to me in NC I'd make a day trip just for his bbq.


----------



## philcooper2 (Feb 28, 2022)

New guy here, as well- in Charleston, SC.

I have a couple of pits, both which are modified to work with a digital controller. I have a WSM 22" (I think, need to measure) and a horizontal stick burner, both modded to work with a Fireboard 2 and a large fan- which works exceptionally well. I can "set it and forget it" and get just about 16 hours out of a cook without touching it more than to rake the coals.

I am mostly looking for sugarfree/low sodium recipes, I have done most of the common proteins (pulled pork, chicken, turkey, various roasts, beef and pork ribs, and a standing rack roast. I need to cook more often, and found this group when searching for a low-sodium/low-sugar rub recipe, which then lead me to see this thread pop up.

I understand there's plenty of great BBQ in the area, I will have to get out and try it.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
JIm


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Greenville SC


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome to SMF and to South Carolina. How'd you end up here?


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 1, 2022)

Welcome, from California.


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Mar 1, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome to SMF and to South Carolina. How'd you end up here?


Moved down from upstate NY. We had had enough of king cuomo and his antics.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

Kvgsqtii said:


> Moved down from upstate NY. We had had enough of king cuomo and his antics.


Well as Yogi Berra famously said, "It's deja vu all over again." My newest neighbors, who've lived next door for about a year but in the area for about 3 years, are from upstate New York and said the exact same thing. Well that and they're tired of the winters, but I remind them that we have heat and humidity that takes some getting used to...


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Mar 1, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well as Yogi Berra famously said, "It's deja vu all over again." My newest neighbors, who've lived next door for about a year but in the area for about 3 years, are from upstate New York and said the exact same thing. Well that and they're tired of the winters, but I remind them that we have heat and humidity that takes some getting used to...


I knew about the heat and humidity, I was stationed in Goose Creek for a year.  And the wife loves the heat.  Honestly, last summer wasn't too bad.  I don't know if it was cooler or drier than normal, but we got along just fine.  I miss winter and skiing, but I have not missed shoveling.  This winter and last have hit the area we moved from hard.


----------

